# Dogs That Appear Hungry All The Time ?????



## FarminaND (May 23, 2013)

I thought I would post this because, especially on Facebook, we get emails almost everyday saying "my dog always appears hungry on Brand XYZ, will your brand stop this"

People should keep in mind dogs are opportunistic eaters and will eat whenever food is offered.

The reason why some dogs appear hungry is simply because they know that if they act that way, the owner will break-down and offer food, whether it is treats or additional kibble.

So, what I am saying is that if your dog "acts" hungry it is in fact an "act" and every time you oblige, you reinforce the response.

The behavior has nothing to do with nutritional adequacy.


----------



## PDXdogmom (Jun 30, 2010)

And my lab is the perfect example of a breed of dog that has the woeful eyes when begging for more food - in spite of polishing off her dinner 10 minutes earlier.


----------



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

Not unknown in our house too - with two skinny greyhounds.


----------



## LProf (Nov 12, 2013)

No intent to downplay your dogs, but no breed can outdo a Pug for the sad eyes your starving me look.


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Sep 10, 2009)

How. About squinty poodle eyes with a raised paw and the ever slight shiver to show me just how starrrrrving he is lol. All my dogs would eat all day long if they could


----------



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

I'm not trying to be "difficult" but how can you be sure that your pet isn't hungry. This is the main reason we free feed kibble. The pups we've raised this way didn't have a problem "self regulating". The ones we got later on, especially those who "missed" or had "light" meals, did have an "adjustment" period where they learned that food would always be available so they didn't need to "gobble up" their meal. Personally, I find it difficult to "ignore" a living being, who I have the care of, who's "acting" hungry without the assurrance of the availability of food. My lot will beg for treats and will sometimes "turn their noses up" to what's being offerred but I know for a fact that they can't be hungry because they have food whenever they want/need it.


----------



## AngelaPrimanti (Feb 24, 2014)

This is exactly why smaller breeds and toy breeds have more trouble with obesity, digestive issues and picky eating problems.

The owners can't say no and won't stop fiddling with diet. 

If you give the average Golden a treat in the morning and a treat at night, that is an insignificant amount of food. Give those same treats to a small breed dog and you have increased the dog's food by 50% probably.


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

i don't get the sad hungry face from my dog. if it's near feeding time he sometimes follows
one of us around, rubbing against us, a little whine, follow us to the hall closet where the kibble is kept,
gives a happy, etc. a couple of times he's hd back to back feeding. i fed him then my GF fed him because
she didn't know i had recently fed him. he ate both meals. one time my GF said to me "he was acting like he
was hungry so i fed him". she didn't know i fed him a 1/2 hour earlier. i think a dog will eat if food is offered and it doesn't matter
if they just ate.


----------



## LProf (Nov 12, 2013)

Pugs will literally eat until they explode. That is why you tend to see so many obese Pugs. Very sad for the dogs IMO.


----------



## PDXdogmom (Jun 30, 2010)

I believe there are differences among the various breeds. I'm not a fan of free-feeding, but I think my Aussie I had some years ago would have self-regulated pretty well. Herding dogs seem to have moderate interest in food from my experience but don't attack it like there is no tomorrow. On the other end, as I posted earlier, is my lab plus my golden. They have a constant interest in food and would become seriously overweight if I let them eat however much and whenever they wanted. 

As far as how to be sure a dog isn't truly hungry and being deprived, do the gold standard of hands-on inspection: if you can easily feel the ribs but not not see them, then the weight is most likely in an appropriate range. If all ribs are easily seen, then the dog may be underweight. If you have to do some deep poking, then dog is likely overweight. Of course, some breeds' profile have a more svelte look (like a greyhound) than others (like a conformation lab).

In addition, if my dog has had an extremely physically active day compared to usual, I'll toss in an extra handful of food to compensate for calories spent.


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

I've never understood when people say "my dog is hungry". I've had lots of dogs and only one would *not* eat anything put in front of her. Every other dog have eaten anything. Also, so what if they're hungry? Like us, we don't always have to be full.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

I'm always hungry. I'd gladly eat all day everyday if I could. But then I'd be the super blimp of all time. So yeah, I agree IMarie, as long as the dog isn't as skinny as hell, then he doesn't need anymore food no matter how hungry he thinks he is.


----------

